# i'm looking for the best medieval classical recording of Hildegard von bingen?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes i want to ear a rich orchestration whit ancient instrument an exotic instrument.
I got two Hildegarde von Bingen cd like this ..

But i dont know if i own the best made so far....

Than did i mention i love the following instrument

darbuke, santur, bowed plastery, ouds, gong ect

So im looking for the trip of my life in term of medieval music, i want to hear something quite outstanding , i want to be blowen away by the very best?

Your pal deprofundis :tiphat:

p.s im a Hildegard Von Bingen fanboy is there a guild on TC dedicated to her work.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2015)

Check out: http://www.talkclassical.com/28637-hildegard-bingen.html


----------

